# 00:15 Uhr - und Aktivierung von Max Payne 3 nicht möglich !



## Jerec (1. Juni 2012)

*00:15 Uhr - und Aktivierung von Max Payne 3 nicht möglich !*

Nabend Community,

und wer hat noch das Problem, dass die Aktivierung von MP³ nicht möglich ist ?

Installiert wurde zwar am 31.05. aber eine Aktivierung ist derzeit nicht möglich?

God damn it ... gucken die sich jetzt das auch noch bei Blizzard ab ?

Greetinx

JEREC


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab das Spiel nicht, deswegen kann ich es nicht genau sagen.

Aber gibt es dort nicht vielleicht die Möglichkeit ein Offline-Profil zu erstellen? Bei L.A. Noire z.B. ging das.


----------



## dealcrasher (1. Juni 2012)

bei mir das selbe, scheiss internet kacke

der letzte patch ist noch nicht zum download freigegeben.


----------



## Jerec (1. Juni 2012)

Nee, geht leider nicht - und hier das Popup im Wortlaut:

Nee, ist leider nicht möglich ... hier mal ein Screenie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerec (1. Juni 2012)

Danke Dealcrasher ... dann mach ich mich ins Bett.

N8i euch


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2012)

"Dieses Spiel wird in ungefähr 6 Stunden freigeschaltet"


----------



## dealcrasher (1. Juni 2012)

genau das gleiche, mein gott was haben die eigentlich davon.
ob man jetzt 1 tag eher spielt oder nicht.
dann sollen sie das wenigsten so stellen das man ab 0.00 spielen kann.


----------



## dealcrasher (1. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "Dieses Spiel wird in ungefähr 6 Stunden freigeschaltet"


 
ah woher ist diese info?
frag nur rein interessen halber!


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2012)

dealcrasher schrieb:


> ah woher ist diese info?
> frag nur rein interessen halber!


 
Pre-purchase Max Payne 3 on Steam

war eigentlich gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## dealcrasher (1. Juni 2012)

naja gut hab das aber nicht über steam und da hatte ich nicht nachgeschaut, sowas könnte man ja auch auf der officiellen seite posten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

idr wird als Frischaltzeit halt US-Ostküstenzeit genommen, und das sind (wenn bei uns Sommerzeit ist) eben 6 Stunden später. 

Und dass einer kurz nach 0:00h vor dem PC darauf wartet, es freischalten zu dürfen, daran denken die normalen berufstätigen Online-Redakteure bei Steam/dem Publisher halt nicht, weil "man" da eh schon im Bett liegt - daher findet man die Info nicht überall


----------



## Jerec (1. Juni 2012)

Jetzt gehts


----------

